# Pookie pictures



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

A pookie is a small cream poodle that closely resembles a Monkey....whadaya all think?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, that's dog is adorable! Well done.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

What did you do? He is a cream? The middle picture shows him smiling...cool.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

We rode up in the elevator with a dog like that at APF. Is that the same one? Looks like it. 

It's even cuter in person!!! Absolutely Adorable!!!!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I just came back from the Atlanta Pet fair with my Gino, the monkey poo. Honestly, he was like a celebrity with hundreds of people wanting to take a picture of him...but the questions, OMG. Here we are at a huge grooming show with dogs of every color and breed. Maybe its just me and I know a lot about poodles but literally people asked me if he was a REAL dog or an odd type of monkey. (Couldn't they see the way he walked and barked?) So on the last day, when people asked me "What is he?", I replied he's a pookie dog....half poodle/half monkey. I think with so many designer dogs, those people believed me. So be on the lookout for people posting their photos of a pookie on the internet


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Hahaha...I love it!!! It was startling. He was so realistic looking. I think it was Bullet that told us he was a cream poodle. Too cute. Great job. I'm going to get a kick out of the Pookie every time I see it. You've started a whole new "designer" breed.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh yesssss, designer pookies sell for upwards of $3,000. and YES, they are born with that color. And no I dont believe in bleaching dogs so I DID NOT bleach his face. I roomed with Bullet...I wish I would have known who you were, but it was soooo crowded there. I met hundreds but actually only could remember a handful of new names and connect them to faces


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

We were packed in that elevator so tight you would not have remembered if you had known. I remember someone holding the leash, but I couldn't take my eyes off Gino. It was crazy this year. We ended up leaving early. For some reason it seemed like we were there a week. I talked to some other people that felt the same way. I don't know what it was.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

OMG,he's absolutely adorable I love it Pookie!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Pookie? No way. That's clearly a _Wookie_!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Bahaha! That is an awesome clip! Gave me a good laugh.  Good work on it!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Pookie? No way. That's clearly a _Wookie_!


LOL! He certainly could pass for a Wookie.

I have to say that is the most unique poodle I've ever seen. ♥


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG! how adorable!!!!!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

what did you use? the color took really well, when i first seen it i actually wondered if itwas some wierd markings, i once met a rotti with white rings around the eyes that happened after he got somethingin his eyes that burned.


----------

